# prescription sunglasses



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a pair of prescription sunglasses with photochromic lenses (ones that darken when exposed to light). I have bought glasses before over the internet in the US, and I could do that again and have them shipped to a relative and pick them up when I visit - although I would need to act fast because the visit is coming up and it takes the online places up to 3 weeks to make and ship them.

But I'm wondering if I'd do just as well to buy them here. I know my prescription and pupillary distance and don't need an exam. I just want another pair so I don't have to carry my second pair if I go out in the afternoon planning to come home after dark.

Over the internet I'd have to pay maybe $35-$55 for the frames, plus more for the lenses, throw in polarization and photocromic lenses (if in fact you can have both of those) and it would get up to $100 pretty easily. I don't want to pay extra for any kind of designer label, or for a fancy store in a mall.

What kind of prices can I find here? Are there places that make their own lenses?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I would try Costco. They will give you a free eye exam as well.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks, but I've never been a member of costco - isn't that required here too? I always figured costco was for people with families.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

go to Costco get a visitor pass and check out the glasses. That is the type of glasses I get and I get them at various optomestrists in Chiapas and in Jalisco without any problems.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Ah, didn't know they had visitors passes, thanks!


----------

